# Please critique my Nubian Doe!



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

This is Ziege, my 2 year old first-freshener. She's about 90 days fresh. In the side picture, she's only on about a 5-6 hour fill, and in the rear view she's on a 12-13 hour fill. I've also included two pictures (front and side) from this time last year, when she was a dry yearling. What are your thoughts? Pros? Cons?
View attachment 211664
View attachment 211665
View attachment 211666
View attachment 211667








View attachment 211691
View attachment 211692
View attachment 211693
View attachment 211694


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Only the side view picture is showing up.
Nice doe! ( Sorry, I have no clue about conformation)


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Cute that you named her goat in German. She is pretty. Would love to see more pictures to have a better assessment but like her hind legs. Would like to see a little bit more on her brisket and a little straighter back to rump, but that could just be from the single picture I am looking at. Cute though.


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

So weird that only one photo will show! Maybe this will work...
View attachment 211695
View attachment 211696
View attachment 211697


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Okay it's clear I need to post them one at a time, haha! The previous two photos were her as a yearling. This, and the next two, are recent.


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Rear view


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Rear view again


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

MadHouse said:


> Only the side view picture is showing up.
> Nice doe! ( Sorry, I have no clue about conformation)


Thank you!


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

DDFN said:


> Cute that you named her goat in German. She is pretty. Would love to see more pictures to have a better assessment but like her hind legs. Would like to see a little bit more on her brisket and a little straighter back to rump, but that could just be from the single picture I am looking at. Cute though.


Thank you! I have German roots and I couldn't resist, it was too cute. It's pretty funny when people who know German find out I literally named my goat "Goat", haha!

I added the other photos, now


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I think she looks really nice. 

Pros:
Very feminine
Long body
Beautiful legs (great rear leg angulation, strong pasterns

Cons:
Dips in the chine
maybe a little lacking in width (I really like wide goats though)
I'd like to see her toes a little less spread. I like tight toes on my goats.
I don't have much experience with udders, but I'd like to see her escutcheon to be higher and her teats to be more pointing down.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

I like she looks nice too! 🥰 

Pros:
Rear leg angulation
Good body length
Long rump
Good blending through the neck and shoulders
Really strong pasterns

Cons:
Steep rump
Front legs are placed too far forward
Lacks brisket
Dips in chine
High hips
Would like a bit more width (although, I don't think she's too narrow. I would just prefer her to be a bit wider.)
Lacks body depth 

Udder:

Pros:
Teat size
Pretty good attachments (would like to see a bit more though)
Nice medial suspensory ligament for FF

Cons:
Escutcheon 
Teats point out (but since she's an FF that should improve with more freshenings)
Capacity (again, that also should improve with age)


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Sprechen zie deutsch? I k ow nothing of conformation but she really flows


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I like that she has good length to her rump. She has strong pasterns, legs, and feet. Tight elbows. Good angulation to her rear legs, nice straight front legs. Her fore udder looks to blend smoothly into her body. She has a great shape to her udder, great medial ligament. Decent teats...with her next freshening they should pull in a touch and be straighter although you don't want them to curl like the left one appears to be doing so.

I feel she could use a bit longer neck, a straighter topline, she lacks tight attachments, they're loose, especially at the top, and could be deeper on the laterals. You want her udder higher, as close the vulva as you can get. Now she may fill that upper area in future freshenings but what it's currently showing is that those top attachments are lacking strength, it should not look hollow up there, esp with a 12+ hour fill. I'd also add some width to her. She's better than a lot I've seen but the wider the better.

So breed her to a nice wide buck that has a strong udder behind him, socked on, teats pointing down, straighter topline, and has an excellent shoulder assembly!


----------

